# Replacement for Shimano Revoshift SL-RS41-8A shifter?



## Winfried (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello

My folding bike comes with an eight-speed Shimano Revoshift SL-RS41-8 shifter.

Although I didn't apply force and heard no funny noise, it seems broken: Even with no cable engaged, it can't go above 6, ie. speeds 7 and 8 are no longer available.

So I guess, it's broken and need replacement.I couldn't find this part on Shimano's site: Does someone know if it's available, and if not, which 8-speed shifter should I get as a replacement that will fit right in?

Thank you.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

You didn't specify what gear set you have but the 2013 catalogue lists an 8spd Nexus Revoshifter (SL-8S30 in black or SL-8S30 in silver/white).
There are also the Tourney Revoshifters SL-RS47-8R
If you want to use thumb-shifters there are the Altus SL-M360 shifter or ST-M360 brake lever/shifter combo?

PS Have you checked the cable hasn't slipped and therefore isn't pulling all the way now? Rotate the shifter all the way forward and see if you have slack cable at the rear mech.


----------



## Winfried (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the infos. It's for an eight-speed cassette. Even after pulling out the derailleur cable, the shifter can't go beyond 6, so I guess it's broken somehow.

Having two left hands but willing to learn to save over $70 for the part + work, I'd rather stick to something as close as possible as the original and do it myself.

So I should take a look at the Nexus Revoshift SL-8S30 or the Tourney Revoshift SL-RS47-8R. I think the one I have belongs to the Tourney family of shifters.

I'm reluctant to go for the Altus SL-M310 or Acera SL-M360 because they look quite different and I'm concerned they might not fit which means I'd have to send them back and lose time in the process, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd be inclined to go with the Tourney Revoshift SL-RS47-8R or even the Tourney Revoshift SL-RS45-8R which seems identical in specification and looks (in the 2013 catalogue).

There seem to be lots on eBay (or even Amazon) for around US$20 a pair.


----------



## Winfried (Jul 23, 2013)

Sven_Nijs said:


> I'd be inclined to go with the Tourney Revoshift SL-RS47-8R or even the Tourney Revoshift SL-RS45-8R which seems identical in specification and looks (in the 2013 catalogue)


Thanks Sven. I went to a nearby store with the bike, and I was sold a SL-RS43-8 which fit right in.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Winfried said:


> Thanks Sven. I went to a nearby store with the bike, and I was sold a SL-RS43-8 which fit right in.


Glad you got it sorted


----------

